# 17 hydroxy Mest. and Testofen--my log



## jayp1us (Jan 28, 2008)

Decided to give the products a whirl and see how they stack up.  YES i am taking them together with PCTs and lipo 6x.  I love how the PCT can be taken with virtually anything and produce great results and even though they are POST Cycle i am taking them with this little cycle.  

Friday 25 jan
1600mg 17 hydroxy
700mg testofen
1600 mg PCT
2 lipo tabs

--I broke up the doses through out the day and i was very jittery all day.  I felt like i wanted to run out of my skin.  I am taking a 3 day break from lifting to allow my new supps to get well concentrated in my system.  This is something i always did especially when on an actual cycle.  It just helped me psychologically.

Saturday
1600mg 17 hydroxy
700mg testofen
1600 mg PCT
1 lipo tabs

--Dropped to 1 Lipo 6 tab to see if i was having a reaction from mixing the supps.  I wasn't so jittery but i had alot of energy.  Its killing me not to workout for a few days.  I won't even run during this period so that when i hit the gym i am ready to bust at the scenes.  This also helps me from becoming stagnent.

Sunday
1600mg 17 hydroxy
700mg testofen
1600 mg PCT
1 lipo tabs

--Appetite is up.  Resting HR is a little above usual and i have noticed slight palpitations but this could also be from slight water retention.

Mondy
1600mg 17 hydroxy
700mg testofen
1600 mg PCT
1 lipo tab

My workout went well.  Noticed more of an endurance during my workout.  Strength is a little better but not to noticeable.  The biggest difference was my overall pump.  I had a pump for about 20-30 minutes longer than usual.  After lifting i went for a run and my lungs felt like garbage.  There are alot of factors that i am sure have contributed to this such as water retention and a 3 day break so i am not saying i think its the pill.  I did notice that my HR was consistently higher through out my work out than usual and i will try to keep track of this a bit more.


----------



## jayp1us (Jan 29, 2008)

Tuesday  29 jan
1600mg 17 hydroxy
700mg testofen
1600 mg PCT
1 lipo tab
Noticed alot of heart burn within an hour after my dose.  I have actually noticed this at nice with my last dose as well.  I am not jittery at all now which is great.  I have noticed an increase in my over irritability.  Today i noticed a slight pump throughout my entire body which was nice perk i am not used to.  All in all a pretty good so far.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking good i will be following


----------



## jayp1us (Jan 30, 2008)

Wed.  30 jan
1600mg 17 hydroxy
700mg testofen
1600 mg PCT
1 lipo tab

I am starting to notice a pretty dramatic increase in my appetite.  I am hungry all the time.  I still had that nagging heartburn within an hour after my morning dose.  Still have a pump and i can see and feel a difference in my muscle hardness.  
I have noticed that my libido is picking up again.  Without being to graphic i am pretty dang horny and hard all day.  i am certainly not complaining as it is another added perk.  My weight is staying pretty steady at about 195 even with an increase in appetite.  So far so good.

*Work* - thanks brother, if there is anything in paticular that you want me to monitor let me know.


----------



## nni (Jan 30, 2008)

what is PCT? (the product you are taking)

form what i know of the 17 hydroxy mesterone (which isnt much) is that it contains a low dosed steroid and requires a minimal pct, and is overall not a good product.

you are taking it with fenugreek and the pct product.


----------



## jayp1us (Jan 30, 2008)

nni said:


> what is PCT? (the product you are taking)
> 
> form what i know of the 17 hydroxy mesterone (which isnt much) is that it contains a low dosed steroid and requires a minimal pct, and is overall not a good product.
> 
> you are taking it with fenugreek and the pct product.




IDS's Post Cycle Tab.  

The testofen product boasts being the strongest PCT on the market.  I really haven't heard much about either product and i never really got a response when i posted them.  They are pretty new from what i understand so i just decided to give them a whirl and write about them.  Other than some mean heart burn its not to bad.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 30, 2008)

I was having heartburn right after dosing the Drive but i found if i took it and sucked down alot of water with it i talking 3 or 4 glasses it helped alot


----------



## jayp1us (Jan 31, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> I was having heartburn right after dosing the Drive but i found if i took it and sucked down alot of water with it i talking 3 or 4 glasses it helped alot




actually i read your "drive" thread and i tried it with todays doses.  Works like a friggen charm!  I took about 36oz of water with dose and i had NO heart burn, thanks brother that was a big help.


----------



## jayp1us (Feb 1, 2008)

31 jan
1600mg 17 hydroxy
700mg testofen
1600 mg PCT
1 lipo tab

The biggest change that i have noticed so far has been my appetite, my appetite has increased dramatically to a point were i am getting feeling like i am starving.  I am noticing a huge difference in muscle hardness.  I am losing a little bit of fat around my chest and obliques.  I really haven't changed my eating habits much but i do appear to be getting leaner.  Strength is starting to climb but my muscle soreness 24-48hrs after my workouts is pretty intense.  I don't mind at all but i did expect faster recoveries.  I started to suck down about 36oz of water with every dose i take and it is combating the heartburn wonderfully (*thanks workingatit*)  Not much else to post.  I will post more after my next workout.


----------



## jayp1us (Feb 2, 2008)

01 feb
1600mg 17 hydroxy
700mg testofen
1600 mg PCT

Dropped the lipo 6x for a day due to drinking alot of coffee for breakfast, lol.  OK, this has to bee to good to be true.  My weight is down 5lbs and my strength is up...Way up.  I haven't had a response like this since i did tren a few years back.  I squatted on this day and added 6 reps to my 10 rep max!  No friggen lie.  Then i hit some clean and press sets, a 185lbs is my normal 6-8 rep range. I was blasting through so well that i went and did over double my normal range--i hit 20 reps for 2 sets.  I haven't done that since i trained strongman.  You wanna talk about damn near passing out.....woo hoo!  This stuff is awesome so far and really didn't expect to see these kind of results so quickly and so drastically.
I really haven't had heartburn problems since increasing my water intake.  I am not experiencing any jitteryness or flu symptoms.  i gotta say i am seriously impressed with my results.


----------



## workingatit43 (Feb 2, 2008)

Looking good bro


----------



## Northernlights8 (Feb 3, 2008)

Interesting.... Keep us updated. Might try these products since its going so well with you.


Btw pm me on where u picked these up at...online or at a supp store?


----------



## jayp1us (Feb 4, 2008)

4 feb 
1600mg 17 hydroxy
700mg testofen
1600 mg PCT

i skipped two days of journal due to not lifting those days.  So i will resume with todays post.  I drank 2 liters of water and still had wicked heart burn.  I ended up taking 4 antacids with it and that really did help.  The reflux got pretty bad and when i was running i could feel the reflux all the way up to my ears, lol.

My pumps are incredible, weight is leveled at 193 but my bodyfat is continuing to drop, my appetite is up, and i really can't say enough good stuff about the products.  Again its only downfall is this horrible heartburn.


----------



## workingatit43 (Feb 4, 2008)

jayp1us said:


> 4 feb
> 1600mg 17 hydroxy
> 700mg testofen
> 1600 mg PCT
> ...



Hmnn are you taking this with or without food? and that is awesome on the bodyfat dropping keep it up


----------



## jayp1us (Feb 5, 2008)

Work - i have tried it on an empty stomach and with food.  i actually ended up dropping the antacids and am now taking 150mg of zantac.  

The body fat thing is very interesting because i really didn't increase my cardio.


----------



## workingatit43 (Feb 5, 2008)

jayp1us said:


> Work - i have tried it on an empty stomach and with food.  i actually ended up dropping the antacids and am now taking 150mg of zantac.
> 
> The body fat thing is very interesting because i really didn't increase my cardio.




That is awesome you got me really interested now i hope the heartburn thing goes away for you


----------



## jayp1us (Feb 6, 2008)

05 Feb
800mg 17 hydroxy
350mg testofen
1600 mg PCT

Cut my doses in half today due to starting to feel like i was coming down with something.  Turned out that i am not so i will up my dose again on 06 feb.  The zantac has completely eliminated the Heart burn so i am going to dose up and run and see what happens.  I will post later today (06 feb) my findings.  
Side note:  My arms have gotten bigger.  The thickness in my chest and back is increasing and I would have to say honestly that i believe my BF has dropped at about 2%.   I will have to get it measured again but just from looking at it i can see it has dropped.  I am a very critical person about my appearance so if i am seeing results than this stuff must really be working.


----------



## jayp1us (Feb 7, 2008)

06 feb
1600mg 17 hydroxy
700mg testofen
1600 mg PCT

Had an awesome work out.  ZERO heart burn since i have been taking the zantac.  I hit my workout with alot of cardio, alot of core strength movements, and LOTS of abs.  
--my wife asked me what i was taking or doing, lol.  She hasn't seen me with my shirt off in about a week (i have been trying to hide my body so i can get some input from someone other than myself)when i took my shirt off yesterday in front of her she took a 3rd look and then asked if i was on anything.  Its cool that she asked me that and its great that the product is yielding results like that.


----------



## jayp1us (Feb 7, 2008)

7 feb
1600mg 17 hydroxy
700mg testofen
1600 mg PCT

I took a zantac with my first dose this morning and just about puked.  I didn't wait at least 20 minutes after taking my zantac.  I took all the tabs together and then drank a liter of water.  I was hurting so bad, lol.  Seriously, anyone considering taking these products should be prepared for the most intense heart burn of your life.  Have antacids on hand and/or zantac.  The 17 hyrdroxy is the one that has stimulating effects.  I really get jacked up after taking a dose of this.  This is what caused my jitters originally so be prepared if your going to take this for jitters.  
Fat is dropping and strength is climbing.  Workout tonight was great and after my dose i really WANT to train.  My intesity is really starting to climb and i am starting to get the feeling that i want to chew on a 5lb plate inbetween sets, lol.


----------



## workingatit43 (Feb 7, 2008)

Looking good sorry to hear about the problems but sometimes we have to deal with that stuff when doing supps





jayp1us said:


> 7 feb
> 1600mg 17 hydroxy
> 700mg testofen
> 1600 mg PCT
> ...


----------



## clayu86 (Feb 10, 2008)

nni said:


> what is PCT? (the product you are taking)
> 
> form what i know of the 17 hydroxy mesterone (which isnt much) is that it contains a low dosed steroid and requires a minimal pct, and is overall not a good product.
> 
> you are taking it with fenugreek and the pct product.





Hate to tell ya buddy but I have personally used 17 hydroxymesterone before and it is not a steroid.  It is an anti estrogen.  It comes from a plant that has steroidal properties that binds to your cells.  It is natural.  I know the very people who own the company DNA.  They also create the stuff.  This is probably the best legal anti estrogen out there.  6oxo isnt even close....you want the good shit try testadrol 50.


----------



## workingatit43 (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE=clayu86;1741260]Hate to tell ya buddy but I have personally used 17 hydroxymesterone before and it is not a steroid.  It is an anti estrogen.  It comes from a plant that has steroidal properties that binds to your cells.  It is natural.  I know the very people who own the company DNA.  They also create the stuff.  This is probably the best legal anti estrogen out there.  6oxo isnt even close....you want the good shit try testadrol 50.[/QUOTE]


This is a very dangerous compound and also m1,4add as of late has all been bunk every product claiming to have it has tested out nothing more than dhea and has been pulled and discontinued


----------



## clayu86 (Feb 11, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> QUOTE=clayu86;1741260]Hate to tell ya buddy but I have personally used 17 hydroxymesterone before and it is not a steroid.  It is an anti estrogen.  It comes from a plant that has steroidal properties that binds to your cells.  It is natural.  I know the very people who own the company DNA.  They also create the stuff.  This is probably the best legal anti estrogen out there.  6oxo isnt even close....you want the good shit try testadrol 50.




This is a very dangerous compound and also m1,4add as of late has all been bunk every product claiming to have it has tested out nothing more than dhea and has been pulled and discontinued[/QUOTE]

I know the very guy who created testadrol 50 and yes it is all legit.  Nothing fake about it.  In fact the peeps who make it get it from China and are located in Florida.


----------



## clayu86 (Feb 11, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> QUOTE=clayu86;1741260]Hate to tell ya buddy but I have personally used 17 hydroxymesterone before and it is not a steroid.  It is an anti estrogen.  It comes from a plant that has steroidal properties that binds to your cells.  It is natural.  I know the very people who own the company DNA.  They also create the stuff.  This is probably the best legal anti estrogen out there.  6oxo isnt even close....you want the good shit try testadrol 50.




This is a very dangerous compound and also m1,4add as of late has all been bunk every product claiming to have it has tested out nothing more than dhea and has been pulled and discontinued[/QUOTE]

Its only dangerous if you dont drink enough water.  It is a very dry substance so you must drink up to 32 oz with each dose.


----------



## workingatit43 (Feb 11, 2008)

clayu86 said:


> This is a very dangerous compound and also m1,4add as of late has all been bunk every product claiming to have it has tested out nothing more than dhea and has been pulled and discontinued



I know the very guy who created testadrol 50 and yes it is all legit.  Nothing fake about it.  In fact the peeps who make it get it from China and are located in Florida.[/QUOTE]



Alot of people knew the people that produced CEL M1,4ADD and it had a lab COA behind it and guess what it was bunk as have other claiming to have m1,4add and the raws also came from China but that being said you believe what you want it is still a dangerous product IMO


----------



## clayu86 (Feb 11, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> I know the very guy who created testadrol 50 and yes it is all legit.  Nothing fake about it.  In fact the peeps who make it get it from China and are located in Florida.





Alot of people knew the people that produced CEL M1,4ADD and it had a lab COA behind it and guess what it was bunk as have other claiming to have m1,4add and the raws also came from China but that being said you believe what you want it is still a dangerous product IMO[/QUOTE]

It is only dangerous if you abuse it.   These idiots writing the articles dont half know what they are talking about.  It is in no way dangerous unless you abuse it.  By the way it is  1ad and 4ad mixed.  I know personally because I take the stuff myself that it is not harmful.  Dont try to quote on something unless you have personally taken it or you know the people who make it.  The guy who owns dna's name is Chris and yes his stuff is legit.  You tell me what they think is dangerous and I'll tell ya why.


----------



## workingatit43 (Feb 11, 2008)

clayu86 said:


> Alot of people knew the people that produced CEL M1,4ADD and it had a lab COA behind it and guess what it was bunk as have other claiming to have m1,4add and the raws also came from China but that being said you believe what you want it is still a dangerous product IMO



It is only dangerous if you abuse it.   These idiots writing the articles dont half know what they are talking about.  It is in no way dangerous unless you abuse it.  By the way it is  1ad and 4ad mixed.  I know personally because I take the stuff myself that it is not harmful.  Dont try to quote on something unless you have personally taken it or you know the people who make it.  The guy who owns dna's name is Chris and yes his stuff is legit.  You tell me what they think is dangerous and I'll tell ya why.[/QUOTE]

I am not going to argue with you Superdrol is plenty strong enough on it's own does not need to be stacked with 2 more compounds but you go ahead and do what you want


----------



## clayu86 (Feb 11, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> It is only dangerous if you abuse it.   These idiots writing the articles dont half know what they are talking about.  It is in no way dangerous unless you abuse it.  By the way it is  1ad and 4ad mixed.  I know personally because I take the stuff myself that it is not harmful.  Dont try to quote on something unless you have personally taken it or you know the people who make it.  The guy who owns dna's name is Chris and yes his stuff is legit.  You tell me what they think is dangerous and I'll tell ya why.



I am not going to argue with you Superdrol is plenty strong enough on it's own does not need to be stacked with 2 more compounds but you go ahead and do what you want[/QUOTE]


Well I would agree with you that superdrol is dangerous....the thing that was dangerous about it was people were not drinking enough water.  You have to intake a lot of water with it.  If not then it can hurt you.   I see where you are coming from though.  I always talk to my cousin who is a doctor before I do anything, so what I do is monitored very closely.  If you are a person who is prone not to hydrate enough it would be in your best interest not to take it.


----------



## jayp1us (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow glad to see such a positive response to my log, HAHAHAHAA.


Same dose as before.  Strength is still climbing and i am not sure if this has anything to do with anything but if i am not taking in at least 80oz of water per day my body feels like crap.  Literally i get flu like symptoms that subside as soon as i chugg water.  From my medical experience, and i tend to think i have more the average keyboard warrior, i would normally say dehydration.  This is different though.  When i have time to dive in deeper to this strangness of it i will.


----------



## clayu86 (Feb 11, 2008)

jayp1us said:


> Wow glad to see such a positive response to my log, HAHAHAHAA.
> 
> 
> Same dose as before.  Strength is still climbing and i am not sure if this has anything to do with anything but if i am not taking in at least 80oz of water per day my body feels like crap.  Literally i get flu like symptoms that subside as soon as i chugg water.  From my medical experience, and i tend to think i have more the average keyboard warrior, i would normally say dehydration.  This is different though.  When i have time to dive in deeper to this strangness of it i will.



17 hydroxymesterone is some good stuff...itll lean ya up and will help your strenghth and it is all natural.  Its one of my favs...you made a good choice....sorry for hijacking your board.


----------



## workingatit43 (Feb 11, 2008)

I am glad your still making gains sorry to hear about the sides


----------



## jayp1us (Feb 12, 2008)

clayu86 said:


> 17 hydroxymesterone is some good stuff...itll lean ya up and will help your strenghth and it is all natural.  Its one of my favs...you made a good choice....sorry for hijacking your board.





LOL, Its all good.  It was a good debate.  At least you guys weren't fighting over a chick...then i might be mad


----------



## jayp1us (Feb 18, 2008)

In nutshell, i stopped my dose for 2 days after feeling physiologically strange.  Maybe its me just getting older and there for my body is have alot harder time adapting to change....or maybe i am just being retarded...

Anyway started my dose after a 2 day break with NO problems.  I was possibly coming down with something and my body needed a break to fight the infection, i am not sure.  However i can tell you i feel awesome again i still feel great.  Even with those 2 days off i was still "riding high" and feeling great.

I had to change my workouts around again to meet more of a military standard for a promotion possibility. In other words more endurance-less size.  All is going well and i will post again soon.


----------



## jayp1us (Feb 21, 2008)

Been back up to my regular doses.  

The stuff is really really good.  My lean mass is really starting to show in my workouts as well as on the scale.  My running has really sucked though and needs to improve.  I am so type "A" in my personality that i always feel the need to time my runs.  I will probably have to start hitting harder plyometrics for my lower body.

no jitters
no heart burn (due to zantac)
lower body fat
increase strength
increase libido

I can't complain at all so far.


----------



## amadorian (Feb 21, 2008)

17 hydroxy, where did you get this from, I never heard of this. Fill me in?


----------



## jayp1us (Feb 22, 2008)

amadorian said:


> 17 hydroxy, where did you get this from, I never heard of this. Fill me in?



I got it from vitacost.  IDS makes the product.


I took a dose an hour before my workout and this made a HUGE difference with my run.  I did have a littel bit of heart burn despite 36oz of water 1 zantac and 2 tums.  It eventually passed and the workout continued to go fantastic.
Again i can't recommend these products enough.


----------

